# THE NEW K&M!



## Ronnie Norris

K&M is under new ownwership. I sure hope this helps the racing scene in the houston are. Any help i can give just let me know!

ronnie norris
281-702-0464


----------



## Bigmax

*That's what I'm Talking about!*

You build it, They will come. BUT! It will need help. Thanks! No, I'm not the new owner but I am sure glad we still have an indoor offroad track to race at! Who else is?


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i am...........K&M has always been my home track. Even though there is new owners, i am willing to help it get back to where it was if not better as when JIM SHEFFIELD was running things. The place was off da hook. Any help i can give, i will

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2

HERE HERE!!! I'm a SUPER glad that K&M is still on the map and think it is awesome that we have people like Randy to step in a take this on! 

As for help, just let us know when and where and time permitting we will GIT R DUN!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## ddcarter3

I have always liked the INDOOR sports.
Congrats to Randy and Wayne. Thanks for comming through in the pinch.


----------



## Gary

An "institution" has been saved.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

lets all promote the heck out of K&M so people know that they are under new ownership. I think the new owners will make a huge difference.

ronnie norris


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> lets all promote the heck out of K&M so people know that they are under new ownership. I think the new owners will make a huge difference.
> 
> ronnie norris


Heck yeah! I had a chat (for CJtamu, that's phone call with some one) with Wayne over at Randy's Hobbies and I will say this, they embrace and definitely agree with the 2CRT focus and direction! Could not be happening at a better time!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

let them know that i will be there early saturday morning and if they need any help to just ask
i will do what i can


----------



## cjtamu

I'll be there Sat after we get done at Mike's.


----------



## Bigmax

*Ronnie,*

Will do. Will be good to start a new era of indoor racing. Randy will be AWOL (something about a 10 year aniversary happing a year late or other) but Wayne will be there early.

May a suggestion box is in order. Although Wayne does have some AWESOME Ideas!

Starting off they can use all the help they can get. LET RACE!!!!


----------



## cjtamu

Man. don't know if I'm going to make it to Mike's. Weather doesn't look too promising. Anybody up in that part of town have a weather update? I'll see y'all at K&M for sure, that's the beauty of an indoor track.


----------



## RH Customs

So who came out to K&M?, I was going two go but some things came up.


----------



## Bigmax

*All in ALL a*

Good Night! 42+ or - entries. 2 full heats of 1/8th scale. Full heat monster truck, Decent 1/10th scale gas truck, Stock buggy , mod buggy, stock truck. No Sprint this time  .

3 quals and mains and thru by 12:00. Wayne can run a race! Going to be a new era of Indorr Offroad for K&M and HOUSTON!!!

BTW, Who's thinking K&M should have a new name? I say yes.


----------



## nitroaddict2182

i vote yes for the new name too


----------



## RH Customs

Any trucks running 19 turn?

RH


----------



## PD2

RH,

That would probably fall under mod truck, but looks like they only had stock truck.

Biggy,

Name change? Really? K&M is kind of established and known - I'd be concerned about the place kind of falling off the map if the name changed. What names are being thought of? R&W for Randy and Wayne? HEHEHE!! Just messing around.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Name change is my idea.*

Something I have mentioned several times. Change is good. I was thinking Randy's Raceway then began thinking something Generic. Like, New Caney Raceway, Bayou City Raceway, I59 Raceway, Racer's Haven,.......

That way each time a owner change happens then it can stay the same.

Randy is going to do what he thinks is good. I'm just thinking out loud.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah, it was fun racing. Ended up not racing mod buggy, Kev decided not to run and the track was pretty blown out so I decided not to abuse it. Lemme know when they're going to do some work and I'll try to get there. The name change would be OK, but I think on the web. flyers, etc. it should say (former K&M Raceway) for a bit until everyone gets it figured out.


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

Yes, Lack of enough people or due to the doors not being open other than Saturday then the track is lacking maintenance. Randy has plans on going over this week to start on working the track & other areas. It may take some time to get all he wants done but the end result should be great! Thanks go out to those that has came forward offering assistance. I will give your numbers to Randy.

Thanks go out to Randy for coming forward and keeping K&M open! Wayne for his professionalism and experience also his FAROUT announcing!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

congrats guys. Cant wait to see the new K&M when its finished


----------



## Bigmax

*Ronnie,*

Your one of the numbers I'm volunteering.


----------



## Ronnie Norris

good deal


----------



## Bigmax

You Da MAN!


----------



## PD2

Let me know when it is and if I'm not working or helping out our survivors of Katrina I'll be there to help too.

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

if area 51 starts early enough i will race there and then be at K&M after that to race. Pulling double duty but well worth it


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

I've got to get rid of this cold before I do much at all. OWE! My head hurts!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i feel ya biggy..........i have had it all week and just now getting over it. Hope ya get well soon......BTW......THRC @ 51 starts at 4 so doesnt look like i will be able to race K&M this weekend. I will stop by though after were finished if there still racing. K&M for sure next weekend


----------



## Bigmax

*No problem Ronnie*

We'll keep the light on for you.

I'm feeling better myself. The head is loosening up and the cough is going away too. Go PULL THE LEEEEEVER!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

DONE DEAL biggy.........thats the plan........maybe see ya tomorrow


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

I'm HYPED!!! Some awesome racing and good things to come at K&M! HEY! The majority voted for a THIRD QUALIFIER!!!! WHO ELSE got home at 3:00A.M.???

4 hours sleep and back on the job for about 6 hours. Then out for the count the rest of the day. Just found out that there's a swapmeet at the horse track too! DANG IT!!!!

SLEEP? What's that. I'll sleep when they put me in the ground. :ac550:


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i myself got home at 3 a.m. and loved every minute of racing saturday night. Anyone know when they plan on doing a different layout?


----------



## Andy S.

hmmmmmmmmmmmm that is a good question


----------



## Bigmax

*Hmmmm?*

I just replied to Ronnie on that. Now there's at least 4 of us that knows.


----------



## PD2

Ah come on Biggy! Gotta come out with it now!! Or will interrigate Ronnie till he talks! LOL!!

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

see ya'll saturday evening
gonna hit up fastrak saturday morning for thrc then K&M in the evening


L8


----------



## ddcarter3

How was the turnout last Saturday? Just got back in from the Great White North.


----------



## RH Customs

I have yet got a chance to head up there, and I was wondering what classes are being ran for electric truck. Is there a 19 turn class,? because currently that is the only turn motor I have.

Thanks
RH


----------



## cjtamu

Stock and Mod RH. You'd have to run the 19T in mod.


----------



## jerry23

Hey David, we had 5 in buggy and 4 in truck, both stock no mod class.


----------



## ddcarter3

thanks....see yall Saturday


----------



## Ronnie Norris

david......
if i call ya saturday afternoon can you sign all of us up coming from fastrak?
call me when ya get a chance tomorrow if ya can

ronnie


----------



## RH Customs

Would anybody be up for having a 19 turn class for both buggy and truck? I think that would be cool.


RH


----------



## Bigmax

*Rh*

We would but I'm thinking your the only one out there with a 19 turn. :biggrin:

If you are coming out I would be glad to loan you a stock motor as long as you don't beat me.

David, Guess who lucked out and not only TQ'd stock buggy but won the main too. GUESS!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

tol thomas also has a 19 turn and has a few others that wanna run either that or mod tis weekend.... i am gonna bring out my electric stuff this saturaday night as well as my 1/8 scale to run at K&M

ronnie


----------



## cjtamu

&^$#*@*@%$ wedding!


----------



## Tol Thomas

just hope my 19turn isn't too fast. it runs like a 14 turn.


----------



## ddcarter3

Biggie.....just guessin......YOUUUUUU


----------



## Bigmax

*We have a WEEENER!!!!*

I'll look but not likely to have a 19turn in my pile.

Still tho, Stock is there!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

Tol-
no matter what ya run your gonna be fast u punk..............hehehe
see ya saturday
ronnie


----------



## Bigmax

*All I can say right now.*

Be Safe My Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

I'm braving the storm. Gonna have a margaRITA party biggy..........u coming to hang out with us?


----------



## Bigmax

*I will raise a glass to all.*

But it's time we stay with our families to keep them as safe as possible. Yes, I'm staying put. Don't know if its a wise decision but hey, that's just me.

If we have communication by all our means. Keep us posted as I will do the same. Cell phones have proven to be worthless today. All I was able to get was a busy signal or no service. What's with that????!!!!!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

i agree...............lets all be safe........ i wnated to leave but my parents want to stay so i am staying..............i would feel like **** if i left and they stayed and something happened..........if something is gonna happen i wanna be there. Hope its all good though


----------



## jerry23

Talked to Wayne today, said they brought in some new dirt and smoothed everything out, and changed the layout, Im amped about it and cant wait


----------



## RH Customs

What time does the track open tomorrow? I don't think I will race, but I want to put in 3 or 4 hours of learning time.

RH


----------



## PD2

I think K&M opens at 11 am, but double check by contact Randy's - hope their phone is fixed now.

You ought to race bro - just go out and have some fun. Keep the truck on all fours and just finish - doesn't matter what you place. I've done that so many times and have ended up in the top 3. Go have some fun and race!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

Oh, that remids me I'm not sure if it has already been said, but the phone is back up at the main shop. Looks like I'll be out at the track sometime today.

Later
RH


----------



## Bigmax

*Like I'm going to be read this time on a Saturday.*

Cruise up and Race ON DUDES!!!!

See you there around 3ish.


----------



## ddcarter3

LD's Bday party. I'll get there around 4. Here we have a new track. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RH Customs

Wow is a really good word to explain the layout. I finally made it up to K&M ( even got lost getting up there, past the place 3 times lol) anyhow, whoever chose that layout deserves some major thanks. The track set up was awesome. The only thing that could have better is if "someone" had not made a swap that I had to wait untill 2 PM actually run and still was soaked. At any rate the layout of the track is one of the better ones I have seen. Only complaint I have, and like to here your input on is the table top jump. The jump is really cool, but once you make the turn to the right of the jump it is really hard to see where your R/C went. I saw several 1/8 buggies go BOOM against that white pipe because you can really judge how fast you are going off the turn. I would still like to keep the tabletop jump, but I think is should be moved to the far right where there is the strait then curves ( side where the pits, face), or something cooler but it right on the launch strait. At any rate it was fun and I have to do it again and run my MF1 again.


RH


----------



## ddcarter3

Thanks to Andy and TJ for the new layout. I personally liked it also. The New K&M is a work in progress. I really appriciate all the hard work Wayne, Randy, Lyn, Andy and TJ have put into it. Wayne said he would like some racers input. He can't please all but will seriously consider all suggestions.
Biff.....thanks for a place to say these things.
David Carter


----------



## cjtamu

Soon as I saw the word tabletop I knew Andy had to be involved. Glad you had fun RH, sorry I couldn't make it. Gonna try to get there this Sat, see how it goes.


----------



## Andy S.

glad everyone had fun, did what i could to make it a little different till i'm able to tear it down completely and do an entire new track. entrie new layout should be down within few weeks, just getting some things organized first. me and tj have been sitting down and putting some ideas down on paper and some of ideas are pretty wicked. any input is welcome, so please if you guys have ideas email them to me. [email protected]


----------



## Jeff Dean

Just wondering if any of the guys who ran 2wd buggy last winter are planning to run it again? I'm talking about Andy, Tol, Ronnie, Jim, and the rest of the group. I know most are running 1/8 at the moment, as we are, but just thinking ahead after the thrc season ends.

Jeff


----------



## Andy S.

could be a possiblity, my 2wd has been drivin more by other people then it has been by me. kinda sad


----------



## Gary

ddcarter3 said:


> Thanks to Andy and TJ for the new layout. I personally liked it also. The New K&M is a work in progress. I really appriciate all the hard work Wayne, Randy, Lyn, Andy and TJ have put into it. Wayne said he would like some racers input. He can't please all but will seriously consider all suggestions.
> Biff.....thanks for a place to say these things.
> David Carter


Im glad yall are here! Even Andy! 

If things work out right, I will most likely be up there racing when the weather gets cool.


----------



## Tol Thomas

only suggestions I have is have the jumps not go straight up and the landing not go striahgt down.


----------



## Andy S.

i'll take all suggestions except tols j/k. technically you weren't going straight up, and you didn't seem to be having anytrouble with it, and we faced it that way on purpose so you didn't sky it out and launch off the track no matter how fast you hit it you still went about the same distance, trust me i pinned it after the main to see if i could pull a back flip, NOPE. didn't happen. take off i believe was fine the landing i wanted to make more tappered but i was dead tired and ready to get out of there.

BUT YES I KNOW IT WAS STEEP, was just something different.


----------



## Gary

Im going to put a "Sticky" on this thread so it stays near the top. Hopefully some more racers will start posting up.

Hint, hint!


----------



## jerry23

i think the tabletop would be cool if it wasnt as tall but longer, and somewhere that its easier to see around, seeing around it was my biggest problem i think


----------



## Tol Thomas

Oh yea Andy, you know I am just razzing you, so don't worry. Only thing I ask is to remember we do not have as much control of these vehicles as people do with 4wheelers and dirt bikes.


----------



## Andy S.

SHOOT, ALL ABOUT THE TAIL WHIPS, 

jerry23- that table isn't big just so you know, actually its pretty small, its just in the wrong spot, even i know it is but it was the only place that seemed ok. track will be changed in a couple of weeks so.....


----------



## Andy S.

if the roller wasn't infront of the jump i could see people hitting the jump to fast and going out of control, we put the roller so that section made you kinda get a rythum through there,


----------



## Tol Thomas

Andy, so you know, I felt the layout was just right for electric, Fro's gas truck was ok on it, seemed a little tight but his truck was stupid fast with that 30% and his TZ. I can just imagine how it was with the people with no throttle control, like yourself hehe.


----------



## Andy S.

It Was Dialed, Full Wood, Dialed


----------



## SwayOveride

Andy do you have me a personal transponder yet???????????????


----------



## Freshwaterman

What about a over and under table top in a sort of figure 8 on one end?


----------



## cjtamu

My favorite tabletop was on the layout that had the tunnel running beneath the tabletop. Bring that sucker back.


----------



## Andy S.

the table crossover will be back, just a matter of time. if randy is willing to do what he's saying to do for the track, you'll be seeing some new stuff, all for the better


----------



## RH Customs

Cool, I have just started off road and man I think K&Ms track is awesome, by far one of the better layouts. Any other changes or add ons are cool. And ya props to Andy.

RH


----------



## Andy S.

rh customs- sorry to say it, but you've just started, you aint seen nothin yet


----------



## cjtamu

"If you build it, they will come".


----------



## Tol Thomas

Witht he track the size it is, that table top cross over would work way better now. I would like to see that one done again(just a little wider for the lane that goes under it though.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I want to see how good Andy is. I think that we need one of those loop the loops like on the old Hot Wheels tracks. I think you could get the plans from Tony Hawk and really make K and M unique.
If you build it they will come


----------



## Freshwaterman

I want to be the first to try it


----------



## Andy S.

what makes you think i havn't alread got a hot wheels loop ready? as far as the bridge goes i will be making a new one out of metal, with see through grating(sp) so light can get under it and easier to see your car. the old bridge was donated to us by the local housing develpments, wink wink, so the bridge was as big as the amount of wood we were able to find. the new one would be about 10x10 so i don't think there will be a problem. i've got some things planed that i think everyone will like, it all takes time though so just hang with me.

some of you i don't know your sn so introduce yourself so i know who it is.


----------



## Gary

Im Biff!


----------



## Tol Thomas

I'm Tol


----------



## Andy S.

I Know You Guys. Geeez


----------



## Gary

Andy S. said:


> I Know You Guys. Geeez


Im not Geeez. Im Biff.

Tol is Geeez.


----------



## PD2

But Dad! I thought I was Jesus Christ!?!?!

I'm P-Diddy or otherwise known as Paul.

PD2


----------



## Freshwaterman

I'm Tony
The guy that takes your coke money in the office and helps Randy with his car.
I should have kept it a secret cause it was more fun messing with you. If you make the loop the loop we will have to rename the track HOT WHEELS


----------



## Andy S.

hahahaha, heck ya


----------



## Bigmax

*But! But!*

I thought I was the guy yall give the drink money to and I help Randy with his car.

I'm Lyn err Bigmax not Tony!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

And the mystery continues
Just who is Superman
Clark Kent???


----------



## ddcarter3

No really, I thought I got the drink money. Randy doesn't want my help on his car.
I'm David.


----------



## mongo88

Im Batman!


----------



## cjtamu

No, I wanted to be Batman! I'm Chris. Who's gonna make it to K&M this weekend? Looks like I can, booyah!


----------



## Bigmax

*Cool!*

I'm there!

There's No Need to Fear! UNDERDOG is HERE!!!!


----------



## SwayOveride

im ????????


----------



## jerry23

im runnin on-road and off-road again this weekend


----------



## ddcarter3

Count me in.


----------



## Jeff Dean

What are some good 2wd buggy tire choices for k+m ? And in which compound? Does Randy's shop have a decent stock of tires and bk2 parts?

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## cjtamu

Most people run either IFMAR pins (red) or Holeshots (M2) on the rear depending on how much they water the track. Not sure about Randy's selection, call and ask.


----------



## Smiley

Hey Jeff, are you gonna run THRC @ M&M? If so, bring your BK2, we are gonna have an electric class there! 

L8R,


----------



## Andy S.

ifmars(red), holeshots(m3), squarefuzzies(m3)

randy's has some tires but i don't remember what exactly he had


----------



## Bigmax

*K,*

Randy has some of those tires ordered as of Monday. How do I know, I told them to get some coming. I would call before going to see if they came in. 281-469-7000. I will also ask them to bring some to the track Saturday if they get them.


----------



## Bigmax

*News Flash!*

I did what I told you to do just now. Called Randy's. They just got the order in.


----------



## Jeff Dean

Thanks !!

I guess i will run by there tomorrow.


----------



## cjtamu

Oops, yeah M3. Thanks Andy. My typing's as good as my driving.



Andy S. said:


> ifmars(red), holeshots(m3), squarefuzzies(m3)
> 
> randy's has some tires but i don't remember what exactly he had


----------



## cjtamu

Man, ya'll missed some fun racing Saturday. The gas truck main was a blast, wish I could have made it to the end. Soon as softball's over I want to pull the Mike's/K&M double header again.


----------



## Bigmax

*You said it Chris!*

I especially enjoyed it due to winning the A in gas truck! BWAAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAAAAAAA!

I found out that if you resign from all those extra caricular events that it gives ALOT more time to PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!!!!


----------



## PD2

AWESOME job Biggie!! Congrats on that win! Especially if Chris was runnin! hehehehe

Gonna be out soon - I promise!

PD2


----------



## cjtamu

When I was running he wasn't winning, ha ha ha ha ha. Actually the old fart had just passed me, and me, Preston and Dave Shattel were swapping 2-4 back and forth and trying to get back to Lynn. Preston and I touched over a jump and he and Dave both came down on top of me and I flamed. Turns out a dirt clod got jammed up into the flywheel of all things. But that was about 5 minutes in and it was a fun 5 minutes. There were 5 of us that were within about 10 seconds of each other in qualifying so we knew the main would be fun. Have to find time to do it again soon.


----------



## Bigmax

*Close competition for sure.*

You didn't say that I qualified last though. Got the bugs or most of them worked out by the main. Whew...

SEE YALL SOON!!!


----------



## Jeff Dean

Hey Tol,

I have a bk2 I want to start running more at km. It is set up pretty much by the book. Any suggestions on change to the stock set up, that will be better at the track. I am not looking for more steering or less steering etc..at this point, just a good neutral set up to use as I get comfortable with this car.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## Tol Thomas

The book set-up is ok, but here are a few changes I would do:
1) long arm front and rear
2) middle hole on the rear arm for the lower shock mounting position
3) pink spring in the rear
4) rear hubs centered
5) 1 shim under the rear forward pivot mount(adds 1 degree antisquat)

Those will make it a lot easier to drive at K&M.


----------



## Andy S.

wow, i need to change a bit on mine then from the last time we set it up


----------



## Tol Thomas

Andy, those are changes from Kinwalds Stock set-up. It makes it very neutral to drive that way. Slightly pushes and a medium between forward and side bite in the rear.


----------



## Andy S.

well i must drive my car first before i decide this. hehehe, gotta blow the dust off


----------



## Tol Thomas

Andy, don't you also have the old car too, BK1 not BK2?


----------



## Jeff Dean

Thanks Tol, I'll give those a try

Jeff


----------



## Andy S.

bk2 tol


----------



## PD2

SWEET Tol!! That will help me for when I bring my BK2 out to run at K&M too!

Thanks for the post!

PD2


----------



## RH Customs

A little older yet still a good Elecric the MF1. Does anybody have any set up tips?


----------



## Bigmax

*Yep*

RH, I still run the MF1. I will have to look at it to see what it is set up like and then will share or come to the track and look at it there on Saturday.


----------



## cjtamu

PD2 said:


> SWEET Tol!! That will help me for when I bring my BK2 out to run at K&M too!
> 
> Thanks for the post!
> 
> PD2


By the time that happens they'll be on the BK4.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> By the time that happens they'll be on the BK4.


Yeah yeah, blah, blah blah. hehehehe

I'm telling ya, I'm working on it - gonna happen soon. At this point, I owe it to RH so I gotta pay up some time soon.

This weekend is about the only weekend this month I have, but not sure I'm gonna get it, so it may be in November at this point. We'll see....

PD2


----------



## Tol Thomas

For the old MF1, I found the following set-up worked great:

*Front:*
*shocks* = 56 RED piston, .090 internal limiters, 30 losi oil, silver springe
*shocks mounted* = 1 in on the tower and center on the arm
*camber link* = middle(1 washer) on the bulkhead, center on the hub
*spindle location* = top
t*oe* = 0 degrees
*camber* = - 1 degree 
*ride height* = arms level

*Rear:*
*shocks *= 55 ORANGE piston, ZERO limiters, 32.5 Losi Oil, Pink Spring
*shocks mounted =* 1 in on tower and middle on arm
*camber link* = middle on tower and outside on hub
*anti Squat* = NO shims
*hub spacing* = centered
*camber* = - 1 degree
* ride height* = bones level

*Other:*
* Battery *= back
*gearing:*
mod = 10 turn = 16/86
stock = P2K = 21/86
Monster 18/86


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

Tol stole my setup!!!!

I'm JOKING!!!!

Thank you my brotha!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

The crew and i will be there saturday morning ready to race. see ya there



L8

ronnie


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> The crew and i will be there saturday morning ready to race. see ya there
> 
> L8
> 
> ronnie


Ronnie,

Are they running different start times on Saturday? Or are you guying getting out there to have fun in the morning till Saturday night? Just wondering.

PD2


----------



## Ronnie Norris

getting there early to set up our race trailors out on the side and have fun till the races start

ronnie


----------



## PD2

Ronnie Norris said:


> getting there early to set up our race trailors out on the side and have fun till the races start
> 
> ronnie


AH! Gotcha! Was wondering if I had missed some thing. HAHAHA!!

Thanks for the clarification!
PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*Hey!*

DON'T WEAR YOURSELF OUT HAVING TOO MUCH FUN! I want to have some of it when I get there too!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman

Went by last night and checked out the new track layout with the new dirt
*wow:fireworks
Andy and the crew have really out done themselves and made me swear to keep it secret. 
Can't sleep waiting to see the cars and trucks run:bounce:
*


----------



## Freshwaterman

Hey Biggy
Better get your Monster Truck up and running


----------



## Bigmax

*Like anyone is going to see this at this time of Saturday.*

I uh IT BE READY to..........


----------



## jerry23

I really liked the layout of the new track lastnight, thanks to all the guys that worked really hard building it.


----------



## Bigmax

*Awesome!*

The extra dirt did make for some RADICAL elevation changes. Now to find a place on the driver's stand that will give me a viewpoint of the whole track. 2 words, DEPTH PERCEPTION!!!

GREAT JOB and CUDOS goes out to everyone that helped out. Without you it would have been done but it would have taken longer. I can see this track and Facilities become a National recognized Track again!!! With your help it will happen.


----------



## ddcarter3

Great track................thanks guys.
See ya in 2 weeks.


----------



## Andy S.

hope everyone had a great time. really sucked that i felt like total **** and really couldn't run but i'm just glad it looked like everyone was having a good time.

hope to see ya guys at the the track again soon

thanks to all the guys that came out to help. makes it so much easier with a little help


----------



## Andy S.

Ronnie- forgot to say thanks for letting me stay at your house and i still have your eye drops


----------



## Ronnie Norris

no biggy andy.......glad everyone liked the track........see ya'll in 2 weeks

ronnie


----------



## Bigmax

*Man!*

It sure is QUIET!!!! LET'S GET READY TO RUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMBBBBLLLLLEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## Andy S.

whats a corndog doin in the middle of the ocean?


----------



## PD2

SSSSSHHHHHH!!!! Be berry, berry quite. I'm huntin corn dogs. HAAAHAAAHAAA!

PD2


----------



## Freshwaterman

What's a Dorkfish?:rybka:


----------



## Freshwaterman

Any word on water hazzards or loop the loop Andy


----------



## Andy S.

i'm thinking ring of fire


----------



## cjtamu

Who's racing this weekend? I'm thinking about heading that way if we get out of softball in time.


----------



## Bigmax

*Do I*

Count???


----------



## Ronnie Norris

have fun...a group of us are going to La. tonite........... i wet the track for ya'll last night and today.

Ronnie


----------



## cjtamu

Not gonna make it Biggie. It's 3:45 and I just walked in the house about 5 minutes ago. The good news is our youngest is now a member of the 6U SLGSA fall champions. Booyah! Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## PD2

cjtamu said:


> Not gonna make it Biggie. It's 3:45 and I just walked in the house about 5 minutes ago. The good news is our youngest is now a member of the 6U SLGSA fall champions. Booyah! Ha ha ha ha.


MAN! That is awesome!! Congrats to her!!! Sounds like she may have a scholarship in the works, right? That ought to relieve some pressure! HAHAHA!!!

PD2


----------



## Bigmax

*That is Great!*

You must be a proud pappa.

Well, They came, We Raced, All had FUN! Wayne needed some time off to be with family and Randy had a funeral to go to. so he arrived late. That left myself, Tison was volunteered to help annouce, David carter popped in for a few while waiting for a plane to land with his Bother in-law(THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP DUDE!), And Tom who came to watch but didn't race. We did a good job if I must sa so myself.

I TQ'd in Stock truck due to Melvin was AWOL. So I let Randy run the main for me. Now that was FUNNY!!! Running 1/8th scale and then pulling the leeever on a flashlight does change things abit. You had to be there.

Wayne will be gone next week also. Going to California for Thanksgiving and an annual race that he has hosted for several years. just because he's here doesn't mean he has forgotten all those Cali Racers. Very talented guy for sure.

The doors will still open next Saturday anyway and I'll be ready to *PULL THE LEEEEVER!!!!*
:birthday2


----------



## Andy S.

randy with a 2wd ohhhhhhhhhh gez, god help us. hehehehehe


----------



## Ronnie Norris

lmfao


----------



## Ronnie Norris

btw....randy, if you see this, your fuel is awesome!!!!!!!!!!!

ronnie norris


----------



## Bigmax

*Ronnie.*

I'm sure Randy will enjoy hearing that. I'm on my second gallon and see the same AWESOME results!


----------



## Ronnie Norris

the one thing i found from running his fuel is that you dont have to tune it hardly at all. From last weekend at K&m till yesterday in La. i didnt even have to touch the motor at all. It was perfect. Cant wait to get some more of RICH'S BREW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy S.

ronnie, that would mean your motor actually said running. DAAAAAAANG THAT MUST BE GOOD FUEL IF RONNIES MOTORS STAYED RUNNING


----------



## Bigmax

*Andy!*

said = stayed. :rotfl:


----------



## Andy S.

OOPS, typing to fast for my own good, seems to be an issue with me. like driving a r/c car to fast for my own good. hahahaha


----------



## cjtamu

Sorry I couldn't make it Biggie. I even set my old B2 back up to run Stock w/ a vintage Tekin G12c speedo. Man, that thing has some punch. I have the AD2 ready to try out also. Maybe this weekend. Has anybody been running mod buggy?


----------



## sdmlsu1

What kind of electric turn out are ya'll having. What is the monthly race schedule and start times? Some of us Louisiana boys are thinking of making a trip in the near future.

Thanks ,
Shannon


----------



## Bigmax

*Well,*

On a good night when some of our folks aren't in Louisiana racing. We have some that run Mod buggy. But mostly our Stock buggy and truck has stayed alive for the most part. Let us know ahead of time and I know some other mods will give you some competition.

That answers both of you.

Chris, Gas truck has a following so BRING IT!!!

Andy, What you said was a hoot just the same. Ronnie deserved that! No offense Ronnie. :wink:


----------



## Ronnie Norris

its cool biggy.........1 month old BK2 for sale with a orion revolution 10x2 and GT7 speedo............$200.00...........e-mail me at [email protected]

thanx
ronnie


----------



## cjtamu

sdmlsu- Races are every Sat at 6:00, I think the gates open about 11:00 for practice. Let us know if you're coming, we'll try to get Tol and Kev etc. out. Like Biggie said teh Mod is hit or miss, but if y'all are coming we should be able to get a good crowd.


----------



## sdmlsu1

Thanks for the response. I fully expect to make a trip shortly after Thanksgiving. I've had several people express interest.


----------



## Andy S.

just give us a head up and i'm sure a bunch of the guys will be willing to break out the electric's again, will make for some bad *** competition.


----------



## cjtamu

sdm- Nikki's putting on a big nitro race here the weekend of Dec 10, so don't make it that weekend. A lot of people are planning to race that and it's a Fri thru Sunday day gig.


----------



## sdmlsu1

We'll give you guys a bump before we head that way.


----------

